# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اليوم اخر يوم للتسجيلات ماهو الجديد

## استرلينى

*هل اليوم اخر يوم للتسجيلات وماهو جديد المريخ
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*متوقع تسجيل محمد الرشيد بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم الان تسجيل محمد الرشيد واعارة عطرون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هناك احتمال كبير بتسجيل وليد الإمارات بعد قليل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان المريخ يسجل لاعبين


¶ عاد المريخ إلى ساحة التسجيلات الليلة بتسجيله محمد الرشيد (صانع العاب) و القادم من أهلي عطبرة و  محمد فرح(مهاجم) القادم من السعودية
ويتم الان تكملة إجراءات تسجيل اللاعبين بمقر لجنة التسجيلات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## mohanur

*الله يبشرك بالخير ياكسلاوي دنيا واخره مبروك ليهم شعار الزعيم ومبروك لينا .....مجلس التسيير ماقصرتو مشكورين تسجيلات محلية نوعية وماكان في الامكان افضل مما عملتم .....
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضم المريخ المهاجم احمد فرح القادم رابطة المريخ بمدينة جدة وذلك في صفوف الفريق الرديف بعقد لمدة سنتين ، وذلك مساء الجمعة بمقر التسجيلات بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بحضور إداري يتقدمهم الأمين العام العميد عامر عبدالرحمن وامين المال رشيد الطاهر ونائب الامين العام المهندس محي الدين عبدالتام


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

المريخ يضم محمد الرشيد لاعب الأهلي عطبرة بعقد لمدة 3 سنوات , وذلك مساء الجمعة بمقر التسجيلات بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بحضور إداري يتقدمهم الأمين العام العميد عامر عبدالرحمن وامين المال رشيد الطاهر ونائب الامين العام المهندس محي الدين عبدالتام .
*

----------


## kampbell

*صراحه تسجيلات مميزه  و في هدوء تام  

نتمني التوفيق للقادمين الجدد و الشكر  لمن غادر 

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح التسجيلات 

شكرا التسير علي التسجيلات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القادمون الجدد 
1. حماد بكري (ارتكاز)
2. صلاح نمر (قلب دفاع)
3. عاطف واو (جوكر دفاع)
4. ابراهيم جعفر (طرف ايمن و ارتكاز بمستوى واحد)
5. محمد مصطفى ( مهاجم + صانع ألعاب) ( الرديف)
6. محمد الرشيد (صانع ألعاب ) الرديف
7. محمد فرح ( مهاجم) الرديف
******
غادر عمر بخيت
واعارة عطرون
*

----------


## ابومهند

*شكر خاص للسيد عبد التام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


محمد الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القادمون الجدد 
1. حماد بكري (ارتكاز)
2. صلاح نمر (قلب دفاع)
3. عاطف واو (جوكر دفاع)
4. ابراهيم جعفر (طرف ايمن و ارتكاز بمستوى واحد)
5. محمد مصطفى ( مهاجم + صانع ألعاب) ( الرديف)
6. محمد الرشيد (صانع ألعاب ) الرديف
7. محمد فرح ( مهاجم) الرديف
******
غادر عمر بخيت
واعارة عطرون




حولالالالا يعنى الريح لسة قاعد
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					


حولالالالا يعنى الريح لسة قاعد




لقى الاكل والنوم دا والراتب ماشى يمشى وين  الثقيل
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

لقى الاكل والنوم دا والراتب ماشى يمشى وين  الثقيل



هههههههههه 
ما دام إتدوعل شهر 12 بنضحى بيهو ان شاء الله
ياخى شهر 12 ده ضحاياهو كتيرة خلاص
الخير باااااااسط يا ابوهمام
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

هههههههههه 
ما دام إتدوعل شهر 12 بنضحى بيهو ان شاء الله

ياخى شهر 12 ده ضحاياهو كتيرة خلاص
الخير باااااااسط يا ابوهمام



شهر 12دايرين نكون  ظبطنا تيمنا دا  ونضيف ليهم ثلاثه لعيبه فقط حارس مرمى مهاجم محترف محطه  وطرف شمال  شبعان  جسم الزومه لكن ما زى مخه  والباقى  نتموا من الرديف  وفى دجاجه خارج قفص كردنه نلفحها
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*وصانع العاب محترف
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*# عاجل : 
 المريخ يجدد تعاقدة مع عمر بخيت لمده عام
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*على زمة مريخ فيسبوك عمر بخيت تم التجديد له لمدة عام 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*وليد بدر الدين تم تسجيله


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا وليد بدر الدين لمدة موسمين في خانة الريح علي
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رسميا وليد بدر الدين لمدة موسمين في خانة الريح علي



دا اجمل خبر  شطب الريح
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*رسميا وليد بدر الدين لمدة موسمين في خانة الريح علي



*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمدلله  الامنية اتحققت   نمر ....وحماد ....ومحمد الرشيد ......وان شاء الله  الجايه محمد عبدالرحمن
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*99% من تسجيلات المريخ مدافعين ولاعبي الارتكاز
ومعاناة المريخ تكمن في الطرف الشمال وصانع الألعاب ومهاجم قناص. 
علي العموم بالتوفيق للجدد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللاعب وليد بدر الدين 


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

رسميا وليد بدر الدين لمدة موسمين في خانة الريح علي






الله يبشرك بالخير الحبيب كسلاوي . . . ضربة مزدوجة تسجيل وليد و مغادرة الريح علي
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الحمد لله تسجيلات ممتازة .وبدون بوبار 
ولا وجع صحافة 

الله يدينا مدرب تمام
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

الحمد لله تسجيلات ممتازة .وبدون بوبار 
ولا وجع صحافة 

الله يدينا مدرب تمام







الله يعيد لينا غرزتة
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*اللعيبة المحليين المفروض كلهم يتسجلو 4 سنين لان السنة الاولى التانية الاستفادة منهم ضئيلة  لذلك عقود السنتين دي مافي داعي ليها لانو لمن ينضجو ويكتسبو الخبرة عقودهم بتنتهي وندخل في اعادة قيد ومساومات
حارس هلال كادوغلي منجد وضعو شنو  هل اتسجل؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

اللعيبة المحليين المفروض كلهم يتسجلو 4 سنين لان السنة الاولى التانية الاستفادة منهم ضئيلة  لذلك عقود السنتي
ن دي مافي داعي ليها لانو لمن ينضجو ويكتسبو الخبرة عقودهم بتنتهي وندخل في اعادة قيد ومساومات
حارس هلال كادوغلي منجد وضعو شنو  هل اتسجل؟



ما اظن اتسجل
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*ياصفوة والله التسجيلات دي كويسة والفروض الشبان ديل يدخلو الفرن من هسع عشان لما الدوري ينتهي يكونو نضجو لكن الفرن لازال حتي الان مليان باصنام عشان كده نحن لو مالقينا الشجاعة وكسرنا الاصنام دي من هسع لكن حكاية تلعبو تلت ساعة اونص ساعة وتمرقو دي ما بتنفع نحن عايزين اي واحد فيهم ولقاية الدوري ما ينتهي يكونو بقو في مستو امير كمال وماحتحتاج لاي صنم تاني والرجع عمر بخيت ده بيهدم في العمل ده انت عايز بيه شنو زول لادخلك مجموعات الابطال ولاالكنفدرالية ولا حايجيب كاس الدوري  الاصنام ديل علي راسهم الاتي علاءالدين عمر بخيت تراوري راجي عبدالعاطي المعز مصعب عمر يلعبوا الاشبال الدوري كلو براهم ضيف ليهم عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء الدين حمزة
					

ياصفوة والله التسجيلات دي كويسة والفروض الشبان ديل يدخلو الفرن من هسع عشان لما الدوري ينتهي يكونو نضجو لكن الفرن لازال حتي الان مليان باصنام عشان كده نحن لو مالقينا الشجاعة وكسرنا الاصنام دي من هسع لكن حكاية تلعبو تلت ساعة اونص ساعة وتمرقو دي ما بتنفع نحن عايزين اي واحد فيهم ولقاية الدوري ما ينتهي يكونو بقو في مستو امير كمال وماحتحتاج لاي صنم تاني والرجع عمر بخيت ده بيهدم في العمل ده انت عايز بيه شنو زول لادخلك مجموعات الابطال ولاالكنفدرالية ولا حايجيب كاس الدوري  الاصنام ديل علي راسهم الاتي علاءالدين عمر بخيت تراوري راجي عبدالعاطي المعز مصعب عمر يلعبوا الاشبال الدوري كلو براهم



222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
الشباب الصغار ديل انا متفائل بيهم خير كتيييييييييييييييير 
بس زول يفهمني عمر بخيت دا لازمتو شنو يرجع تاني بيلعب على الواقف 
مصعب عمر يتخارج الليلة قبل بكرة 
علاء الدين ممكن يبقى عشان فيهو حسنات وشفتنة كورة محتاجين ليها 
ترواري يتخارج مفروض مع ضربة بعصاية خيزران 
المعز رواتب وعقد على الفاضييييييييييييييي ((ارزاق))
*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*ياصفوة والله التسجيلات دي كويسة والفروض الشبان ديل يدخلو الفرن من هسع عشان لما الدوري ينتهي يكونو نضجو لكن الفرن لازال حتي الان مليان باصنام عشان كده نحن لو مالقينا الشجاعة وكسرنا الاصنام دي من هسع لكن حكاية تلعبو تلت ساعة اونص ساعة وتمرقو دي ما بتنفع نحن عايزين اي واحد فيهم ولقاية الدوري ما ينتهي يكونو بقو في مستو امير كمال وماحتحتاج لاي صنم تاني والرجع عمر بخيت ده بيهدم في العمل ده انت عايز بيه شنو زول لادخلك مجموعات الابطال ولاالكنفدرالية ولا حايجيب كاس الدوري  الاصنام ديل علي راسهم الاتي علاءالدين عمر بخيت تراوري راجي عبدالعاطي المعز مصعب عمر يلعبوا الاشبال الدوري كلو براهم ضيف ليهم عنكببة
                        	*

----------

